# Rendre les applications QT5 à l'apparence GTK+

## Adrien.D

Bonjour,

Je suis sous MATE et les applications QT5 sont moches car pas comme les GTK+.

Autant avec QT4, on a le USE gtkstyle pout qtgui, mais pour le slot 5, rien (il y a bien GTK mais qui n'offre pas la possibilité du thème GTK+ dans QT5.

Une idée ? 

Mon thème GTK c'est Blue Menta

----------

## guilc

Hello,

Cela a été perdu en Qt-5.7 (marchait en Qt-5.6), et devrait revenir à priori sur Qt-5.8, d’après les devs. Si j’ai bien compris, il y a eu un gros refactoring de la fonction, qui n’était pas prête en 5.7. Un peu de patience donc, ça devrait bientôt arriver  :Wink: 

----------

## Adrien.D

OK Merci

En fait, je suis passé récemment de KDE à MATE et du coup, je m'étonnais de sa non présence. 

Donc si c'est nouveau, je n'avais pas constaté  :Wink: 

Merci pour la réponse  :Smile: 

----------

